
TSA setting up checkpoints in bus stations - gasull
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/12/01/you-are-no-longer-fr.html
======
bediger
Will they do the "enhanced patdown" on all bus travelers? I haven't traveled
by bus in 20-odd years, but I would bet money on the personal hygiene of the
average bus passenger being Not As Good as the average airplane passenger.

If the TSA TSO's get too demoralized by patting down out-of-shape airplane
passengers, they can always Look on the Bright Side of Life: they're not
patting down asymmetrically shaped bus passengers.

This will also give the "Travelling by plane is a Privilege" cowards and
apologists one less option to argue.

~~~
MrFlibble
Ah yes, the TSA spreading germs & whatnot from passenger to passenger. If
getting searched/patted down, demand they change gloves before conducting it.
If they say they are out, hand them a pair.

I always travel with a couple of pair of gloves in my bag (useful travel kit
item #17).

